# Reading big numbers



## miri

Hello! 
Is it true that there are differences in reading big numbers in AE and BE?

Example:

2,342,914

BE: two million, three hundred *and* forty-two thousand, nine hundred *and* fourteen 

AE: two million, three hundred forty-two thousand, nine hundred fourteen

Thank you!


----------



## TimLA

Hello back! 
Is it true that there are differences in reading big numbers in AE and BE?
Probably!

2,342,914

I would read it (AE): 
two million, three hundred forty-two thousand, nine hundred fourteen

or joking or for emphasis:
two million, three hundred forty-two thousand, nine hundred *and* fourteen

Listening to BE on the tele (BE!), I think they read most numbers a bit different than AE.

Let's see what they say.

Ciao!
(Con questa parola, l'argomenta resta sul forum IE)


----------



## miri

Grazie Tim !

Era proprio quello che stavo pensando anch'io. Lasciamo scegliere ai mod 
Però forse sarebbe utile un thread IE su come si leggono i numeri, visto che non ce ne sono. Let's wait and see


----------



## You little ripper!

In Australia (not that you asked, miri, but it's virtually the same as BE ) we would use the *and*.

Two million, three hundred *and* forty-two thousand, nine hundred *and* fourteen

I'm pretty certain that that's the way the Brits would say it.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Yap Tis.


----------



## miri

Thank you, Charles!  I didn't mention AuE just because in another thread you told me that you generally follow the Brits 

Edit: And thank you Alex )

So it should be easier for Italians to learn reading them the American way because it is more similar to ours. Or are there any other differences?


----------



## AshleySarah

miri said:


> So it should be easier for Italians to learn reading them the American way because it is more similar to ours. Or are there any other differences?


 
I understand that there is a difference in the definition of a billion.  In BE it's a thousand million, and in AE it's a million million.  Wait for confirmation though just to be sure. 
Ashley


----------



## Alxmrphi

Not quite..

BE = a million million
AE = a thousand million

 Our billions are worth more


----------



## AshleySarah

Thanks Alex.  I wasn't certain about which way around it was , so I looked up a source on the internet, but that led me up the garden path. Cheers.


----------



## Alxmrphi

What about you? What's your billion (I assume the same as ours?)


----------



## AshleySarah

My AusEng dictionary says a billion is a thousand times a million.  It says that formerly a billion was a million times a million.  I don't want to confuse anyone but just wanted to point out that there is (or perhaps used to be) a difference between a US billion and a UK (and Australian) billion.  I haven't much experience with this number, having never had a billion of anything in my life


----------



## SteveD

miri said:


> Hello!
> Is it true that there are differences in reading big numbers in AE and BE?
> 
> Example:
> 
> 2,342,914
> 
> BE: two million, three hundred *and* forty-two thousand, nine hundred *and* fourteen
> 
> AE: two million, three hundred forty-two thousand, nine hundred fourteen
> 
> Thank you!


 
To simplify it, in the UK, this year (2008) is "two thousand and eight".


----------



## miri

While in AE would it be just "two thousand eight" ?


----------



## TimLA

miri said:


> While in AE would it be just "two thousand eight" ?


 
Yeah.
twenty oh eight (rarely, jokingly)
two oh oh eight (if you were carefully reading the numbers to someone) 
two thousand and eight (for emphasis)
oh eight (if the context is clear)


----------



## miri

Thanks again Tim!

How about 201,001?

two hundred one thousand one?


----------



## TimLA

miri said:


> Thanks again Tim!
> How about 201,001?
> two hundred one thousand one?


 

Let's see:
Two hundred one thousand, one
Two hundred one thousand, and one
Two hundred and one thousand, one

I could imagine any of those as possibilities.

Also, if I were carefully reading something carefully to someone:
two zero one zero zero one.
two oh one, oh oh one.
two hundred one thousand, zero zero one
two hundred one thousand, oh oh one


----------



## miri

Therefore the "and" is optional.
Imagine you were writing out a cheque: which one would you choose?


----------



## Katejo

miri said:


> Thanks again Tim!
> 
> How about 201,001?
> 
> two hundred one thousand one?


 
I would say two hundred and one thousand and one  (BE)

Katejo


----------



## Alxmrphi

Yeah, but with an emphasised gap before the last "and one".


----------



## miri

Thank you Kate and Alex!
Would you use "and/and" also in writing?
I am trying to figure out what the simplest way to learn reading/writing big numbers would be for an Italian ...


----------



## Alxmrphi

Yeah, if in word-format, with "and"... I suppose the American way is easier.


----------



## miri

I think so too, thanks again, Alex! 

I wonder if there are any tips or tricks  on learning easily how to read large numbers


----------



## pallyy_six86

Il numero 645.129.283, come si traduce?
E' giusto tradurlo con:
six hundred fortyfive millions, one hundred and nwentynine thousand, two hundred and eightythree?


----------



## SteveD

pallyy_six86 said:


> Il numero 645.129.283, come si traduce?
> E' giusto tradurlo con:
> six hundred fortyfive millions, one hundred and nwentynine thousand, two hundred and eightythree?


 
In BE: 
Six hundred and forty-five million, one hundred and twenty-nine thousand, two hundred and eighty-three.

I believe that, in AE, it would be written and said without the three "and"s.

Confirmation from AE speakers?


----------



## Punk in Drublic

SteveD said:


> In BE:
> Six hundred and forty-five million, one hundred and twenty-nine thousand, two hundred and eighty-three.
> 
> I believe that, in AE, it would be written and said without the three "and"s.
> 
> Confirmation from AE speakers?



Correct


----------



## pallyy_six86

Grazie mille !


----------



## IMspiration

Well, It's still quite confusing though.
British english speeaking here.

   RM 9,420,551,108,500.99
  Nine trillion, four hundred and twenty billion, five hundred and fifty one million, one hundred and eight thousand, five hundred RINGGIT and ninety-nine cents.
  note: RM is read as RINGGIT between the decimals and the whole numbers.

Just to confirm whether I'm right. 
Thanks in advance =)


----------



## TimLA

IMspiration said:


> Well, It's still quite confusing though.
> British english speeaking here.
> 
> RM 9,420,551,108,500.99
> Nine trillion, four hundred and twenty billion, five hundred and fifty one million, one hundred and eight thousand, five hundred RINGGIT and ninety-nine cents.
> note: RM is read as RINGGIT between the decimals and the whole numbers.
> 
> Just to confirm whether I'm right.
> Thanks in advance =)


 
This may be a BE/AE thing, but I think I remember something about not using "and" until you get to the end.

RM 9,420,551,108,500.99
Nine trillion, four hundred twenty billion, five hundred fifty-one million, one hundred eight thousand, five hundred RINGGIT and ninety-nine cents.

Let's see what others will say.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Hi Tim, that's how I'd say it


----------



## TimLA

Alxmrphi said:


> Hi Tim, that's how I'd say it


 
Hmmmm...
Based on your new user name, I think you would say it like this:
Ninetrillion,fourhundredandtwentybillion,fivehundredfiftyonemillion,onehundredeight thousand,fivehundredRINGGIT and ninety-ninecents.


----------



## IMspiration

Er. But then here in Malaysia we often refer one hundred eight to 180.
We must haven been influenced by our mother language-Chinese. Heh.


----------

